# Investing Options



## marrakech (Jun 13, 2012)

Hello All

Was wondering if anyone could provide me with some info or guidance.

I've been doing some research on investing and not quite sure what to do, I've come to the conclusion that investing in stocks/forex might be the best option seeing that I want it to be a short term thing.

Can anyone advise on reliable Brokers here in Dubai? The ideal would be for them to manage the hold thing for me as well as advise and not only provide me the platform to trade.

Or maybe another investing option available here in Dubai?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

marrakech said:


> stocks/forex [...] a short term thing.


Only invest what you are willing to loose a 100% of.





marrakech said:


> Thanks in advance!


You're welcome.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

These posts always remind me of this 






And to paraphrase Bart - "She'll see through you like Grandma's underpants"


----------

